# Heart rate and archery



## NoNoS (Jan 20, 2013)

My coach and I have been discussing what my heart rate should be when I am shooting, and we don't seem to be able to find the answer to a couple of questions.

When I am shooting (or doing any kind of physical activity), my heart rate is around 120-130 which is rather high. If I am running a simple mile, it goes off to 195-196. My rest heart rate is around 60. I am 25 years old 5'10" and 175 pounds. I am in pretty good shape. It seems that no matter the amount of cardio work I do (about 4 miles a week right now) my heart rate doesn't want to come down during shooting.

Do you feel that heart rate is important in archery? And if so why?

Did any of you have a similar problem? And if so, how did you take care of it?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

NoNoS -

Heart rate (and blood pressure) is a function of neural and endocrine input in response to load and emotion. 

Since shooting is to some degree a physical act, that increases heart rate and the tension we place on ourselves adds to that. You gave a perfect example, with your cardio training you're a little under 200 bpm, and I'm willing to bet while running, you're fairly relaxed emotionally. Take a similar effort while shooting and add the stress of where the arrow ends up (ie your score) or some aspect of your form you are trying to perfect, and that adds the emotional component. 

Now, while that's normal, there are two things you can do about it. Improve your training, both aerobically and resistance wise over time, and learn to relax (emotionally) while shooting. You're already doing the former, and the latter is unfortunately easier said that done. Besides things like bio-feed back (if that's still in vogue), the best thing to do is shoot under pressure as often as possible. So much so that it stops phasing you, or at least has less of an effect. 

Some people can do this easier than others, but it really is no easy task. 

A couple of things might help. 
As I said, shoot for score often. 
Learn what your real average is and what your standard deviation is. 
Be honest with yourself, and expect to shoot within that range. 

Don't get me wrong a little adrenaline rush during competition can be a good thing, too much may be another story. And this is really something your coach has to work with you on, kinda hard over the Internet. 

And no, beta-blockers aren't the answer ... 
_
edit: the above assumes no underlying medical condition. Even though that seems unlikely given your description, to be sure a medical evaluation might be wise. _

Viper1 out.


----------



## azl (Mar 4, 2012)

How do you measure your heart rate?


----------



## NoNoS (Jan 20, 2013)

Viper1 thank you for your really nice reply. This is really interesting and I will try to add stress to my practices to see if it makes a difference over time. 

I would also like to know if there is an ideal range of heart rate during the shot cycle. I have heard stories of rifle shooters being able to shoot between heart beats for better accuracy. 

To measure it, I used a Nike heart rate monitor on my chest. It is supposed to be one of the better ones.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I just try to shoot between heartbeats. Sometimes I only get 2 arrows through, but usually 3.

;-)


----------



## azl (Mar 4, 2012)

NoNoS said:


> To measure it, I used a Nike heart rate monitor on my chest. It is supposed to be one of the better ones.


Check the accuracy of your heart rate monitor. The numbers for your heart rate during exercise are awfully high. Although some folks don't subscribe to this formula, your maximum heart rate during exercise is 220 minus your age, which should put your max heart rate at 195. From my experience, trying to sustain the max heart rate for any length of time is very, very hard. When I was exercising regularly, I could probably hold my max heart rate or even exceed it for about ten seconds. For endurance, I usually keep my heart rate during exercise around 70-80% of my max heart rate.

My Polar heart rate monitor had a tendency to go into the high 200's or low 300's near wireless networks or sometimes during my bike rides. Take your pulse for six seconds and then add a zero to the result. That number should be close to what your heart rate monitor says. Better still, ask a health care professional to take your pulse and compare the result to your heart rate monitor.

If you want to shoot between heart beats, you are going to have to slow your heart rate way down. I've heard that world class cyclists have their resting heart rates in the 30's.

Polar has a good reputation for heart rate monitors. That company has been at the heart rate monitor games the longest. When I asked my physical therapist, who is a competitive cyclist and tri-athlete and had a Garmin heart rate monitor, which was better, Polar or Garmin. She replied that Polar did the best job of monitoring her heart rate while Garmin was good at GPS and mediocre at heart rates. Even with the good reputation of a Polar, I still got spurious readings. Check the accuracy of your heart rate monitor as Nike is primarily a shoe and clothing company.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I noticed heart rate monitors on the shooter's legs in the youtub vid's of the World Archery Field Championships in Val d'Isère last year. Some of the videos displayed the pulses as they were shooting, but not all... Siemandi was one they showed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z2lMf8sPNg

And I distinctly (?) remember reading an article about US olympic archers in the 1970's, being exempted from the regular training diet - they were eating McD's, of all things. I can't remember how, but it was supposed to be slowing the archers' pulse. Anyone remember anything about that?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

NoNoS -

Optimal heart while shooting is, well, as slow or as close to resting as possible. (Naturally, it will never get that low.)

The idea of "shooting between heart beats" was popular for a while with rifle shooters. That was because at some levels of shooting, the pulse would cause a deflection of the sight with each beat. In archery, the distances are much closer, the therefore the aiming less refined. Also the weapon isn't strapped around your upper arm with a sling and your body isn't as compressed as it is with the rifle. 

Akin to pulse rate in this regard, is something called pulse pressure (the difference between your upper and lower blood pressure reading) and that number typically goes up with heart rate. 

With archery, the slower your heart beat equates to your level of relaxation, and the more relaxed you are the better you'll shoot. 

In all honesty, unless your hear rate (and/or pulse pressure) is high enough to be a medical concern or you are actually seeing your sight deflect while holding due to pulse, it's probably not something I'd worry too much about. Especially since you are already doing things to correct it. 

Note: the idea isn't too "add" stress to your shooting sessions, it's to adapt to it. In other words, get used to it. I'd guess that 99% of the stress we experience while shooting is self inflicted (the emotional component anyway). 

Lastly, while gadgets are intriguing, you can measure your pulse the old fashioned way after each shoot and be close enough to know if you're going in the right direction or not. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

You might consider finding out what your resting heart rate is. You need to do this right after waking up in the morning. You can either wear your heart rate monitor to bed or take your pulse right after waking up. Are you over weight? You heart rate seems very high for shooting in a practice unless you are putting yourself under a lot of self inflected stress while shooting. If you are in reasonable good health and your weight is relatively in balance (BMI under 22) and you still have a high resting heart rate you need to see your internist for a check up. Your heart rate is an indicator of over all health.

Diet and exercise is normally the answer to an improved cardiovascular system. This doesn't mean a 30 minute walk 3 times per week. In order to see actual improvement you need 1 hour of hard exercise 4 or 5 times per week for improvement. One size doesn't fit all but your resting heart rate at your age shouldn't be over 60 or 65 beats per minute, in my opinion, unless you are very much out of shape or have some other problem. As an example mine is 54 BPM at age 65.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Rick McKinney, circa 1983:
"I don't want my heartbeat getting too slow. I want a soft pump, a nice, soft pump. My pulse is 68 now. Much lower than that and your heart pumps so hard that it can affect your aim.""


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Now, while that's normal, there are two things you can do about it. Improve your training, both aerobically and resistance wise over time, and learn to relax (emotionally) while shooting. You're already doing the former, and the latter is unfortunately easier said that done. Besides things like bio-feed back (if that's still in vogue), the best thing to do is shoot under pressure as often as possible. So much so that it stops phasing you, or at least has less of an effect.
> 
> Some people can do this easier than others, but it really is no easy task.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much it right there.

If you show up at a tournament and start scoring and your heart rate hasn't increased, you're most likely dead and just don't know it yet... LOL.

Congratulations. You've discovered the "mental" side of this sport. Now you get to spend the rest of your life mastering it. 

While there's no substitute for experience, even the best get nervous sometimes for no apparent reason. Just stick to your process (you do have a shot sequence written down, right?) and let the rest take care of itself.

And remember, when your heart rate doesn't elevate in competition, it's time to find another hobby.

John


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Going to diverge this thread for a bit for a story....

Last weekend, shooting a 5 spot round, my heart went into tachycardia....pretty common thing for me, but stops when I cough. This time it didn't! My HR went to 170, but I kept shooting, trying to break the rhythm during the breaks. Finished four more ends to get to the half and then went to the ER. Turns out taking Allegra for allergies jacked my HR way up! They ended up giving me a drug to stop and reset my heart rhythm and two seconds later, I was back to 70 beats per minute. 

Ended up going back to the shoot and shooting a 450 round, but as I was leaving, it started again!!! Back to the ER, but only 150bpm this time. Different set of drugs and was back to normal in about an hour....

The moral of the story....watch what you take OTC for colds! Many of them have rapid heart rate as a side effect...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Scott, glad you're okay man.



> my heart went into tachycardia


I get this fairly often too. I'll have to watch those meds. I do take Allegra sometimes too. 

John


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> Scott, glad you're okay man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John!

I had a cryoablation done about 5 weeks ago and it fixed my atrial fibrillation. Looks like I may need to go back for a touch up to try to fix the SVT's. Since I have had them my whole life, I'm used to it, but I don't want to be on beta blockers as they take all my energy away and if I actually do get good at this, disqualify me from competition....


----------



## NoNoS (Jan 20, 2013)

azl said:


> Check the accuracy of your heart rate monitor. The numbers for your heart rate during exercise are awfully high. Although some folks don't subscribe to this formula, your maximum heart rate during exercise is 220 minus your age, which should put your max heart rate at 195. From my experience, trying to sustain the max heart rate for any length of time is very, very hard. When I was exercising regularly, I could probably hold my max heart rate or even exceed it for about ten seconds. For endurance, I usually keep my heart rate during exercise around 70-80% of my max heart rate.
> 
> My Polar heart rate monitor had a tendency to go into the high 200's or low 300's near wireless networks or sometimes during my bike rides. Take your pulse for six seconds and then add a zero to the result. That number should be close to what your heart rate monitor says. Better still, ask a health care professional to take your pulse and compare the result to your heart rate monitor.
> 
> ...


I tried different heart rate monitors and also taking my own pulse and they are all giving me the same result plus minus 2 BPM. I am pretty confident in the accuracy of the results.



artV said:


> You might consider finding out what your resting heart rate is. You need to do this right after waking up in the morning. You can either wear your heart rate monitor to bed or take your pulse right after waking up. Are you over weight? You heart rate seems very high for shooting in a practice unless you are putting yourself under a lot of self inflected stress while shooting. If you are in reasonable good health and your weight is relatively in balance (BMI under 22) and you still have a high resting heart rate you need to see your internist for a check up. Your heart rate is an indicator of over all health.


I measured my resting heart rate at around 63 last summer. I will measure it again tomorrow morning. I think that my rest heart rate is fine, but I go up in BPM very fast. I am not overweight and I am pretty fit. I train on average 5 days a week. When I measured my heart rate during shooting, I was on a blank bale with no real stress. I am going to shoot in the indoors national championship next month. I will bring a heart rate monitor with me during the competition. It will be interesting to see what kind of BPM I get. For scuba diving, I went to see a sport doctor to get my heart check and they never found anything out of the ordinary. Now this was about 10 years ago. Maybe I should go see a specialist again.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent, then it is probably as John said, just keep on keeping on. Sounds like there is no need to worry. Art


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd be curious to know how that elevated heart rate compares to other competitive activities you participate in.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Stress....it's a common denominator in those who could be great and those who are great.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

It's been said that bravery isn't the absence of fear. Bravery is the act of continuing on even though you're scared to death... 

John


----------



## NoNoS (Jan 20, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> I'd be curious to know how that elevated heart rate compares to other competitive activities you participate in.


Unfortunately I don't do anything competitive outside of archery. 

I measured my resting heart rate with the monitor and it is 53. I couldn't believe it so I measured it again by hand three times and got the same result. So I guess my cardio workout has lowered my resting heart rate in the last six months but it didn't affect my "active" BPM. 

Pierre


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> That's pretty much it right there.
> 
> If you show up at a tournament and start scoring and your heart rate hasn't increased, you're most likely dead and just don't know it yet... LOL.
> 
> ...


Mine sure skips up when I hear the words "This end is for score!"

Every time.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, mine too, even after having shot in the "mother of all archery events," I still get excited when we start scoring. I think everyone does. Okay, maybe everyone but Butch, but he's a different story... LOL. 

I will say though that ever since having competed at international events, it's very helpful to be able to look back on those experiences and realize that what I'm doing at the moment just isn't really all that serious. It helps me put things in perspective.

So, there is no substitute for competitive experience. And it doesn't have to all be in archery either. Most great archers were also great athletes in other sports, or at least have a pretty long history of competition. A person just has to learn to compete and keep the heart rate under control by keeping their perspective. The best athletes look forward to opportunities to compete BECAUSE it excites them. 

One of the mantra's I give to my students is this: "Know your average and shoot your average." Meaning, your goal at a tournament should be just to go there and shoot the score you have been shooting in practice. No more, and no less. It's a matter of understanding who you are as a competitive archer, and then allowing yourself to be that person. Some call it "getting out of your own way." 

John


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> One of the mantra's I give to my students is this: "Know your average and shoot your average." Meaning, your goal at a tournament should be just to go there and shoot the score you have been shooting in practice. No more, and no less.
> John


100% agree. 

Chris


----------



## shootemstraight (Jan 13, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> While there's no substitute for experience, even the best get nervous sometimes for no apparent reason. Just stick to your process (you do have a shot sequence written down, right?) and let the rest take care of itself.


I would also suggest writing down the reasons why you shoot archery & keep them in your quiver. Mine starts... "Archery doesn't define me. I am..." Basically, it reminds me to keep things in perspective. Doesn't mean that I don't have archery goals, but it reminds me of what's truly important in my life. Character isn't defined by any medal.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> I had a cryoablation done about 5 weeks ago and it fixed my atrial fibrillation. Looks like I may need to go back for a touch up to try to fix the SVT's. Since I have had them my whole life, I'm used to it, but I don't want to be on beta blockers as they take all my energy away and if I actually do get good at this, disqualify me from competition....


SO if you are taking beta blockers prescribed by a cardiologist then you are still DQ?


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

The best thing I ever did with my heart rate monitor was learn to control my heart rate, at least while at rest. Biofeedback actually works. I cannot tell you what to do. For me it is deep breaths and a thinking of relaxing. Hooked up to your monitor you should be able to see what works for you.

Then when you go out to shoot, do a little between shots. Shooting a rifle it is important to not have your heart shaking your whole body. I shoot the bow so poorly that I am not sure if it makes a difference but I do make the effort to control it before every shot.


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

When I was racing biathlon my skiing pulse was in the low 180s. At this rate, the heart cannot fill completely and sends blood in more rapid but smaller pulses. Think bailing a leaky boat with a spoon. To get 1 gallon per minute (GPM) you need a lot of spoons. In the range at 165 my heart would drop into the 155-165 range while shooting and I was out. From 175 to 165 the heart completely filled and was sending large pulses of blood with a lot of force and the gun jumped all over the place. Bailing with a large bucket. Don't know why but at a rate between 130 and 155 the pulse jump was huge. Below 130 might as well have been resting. Point is, I was used to shooting with an elevated HR. Even at prone matches and other shooting events I'd walk around, reset targets and move. The pulse was fine. I'd also shoot my natural and trained pace. 5 rounds in 30 seconds. Changing rhythm was worse than having an elevated HR. My scores were pretty much the same resting or all pulsed up. Do whatever you are used to as others have said. I took part in several VO2 Max tests for a drug study and they kept track of all sorts of bio parameters with respect to the cardio vascular system. Talking with the sports med people was fascinating.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Ask Lance. He would know about heart rates, both in AND out of competition... LOL!


----------

